
Freecol – open source colonization game - galfarragem
http://www.freecol.org/
======
galfarragem
Interesting thread about the evolution of this project.

[http://sourceforge.net/p/freecol/discussion/141200/thread/19...](http://sourceforge.net/p/freecol/discussion/141200/thread/19a409c8/)

------
kenrick95
I came to know the existence of this project because it listed it's
translation messages on TranslateWiki.net, the platform where MediaWiki
software (software that runs Wikipedia) got translated. But I never tried to
go on and play the game. Maybe I shall try this out sometime.

------
cauterize
How is this different than Freeciv?
([http://www.freeciv.org/](http://www.freeciv.org/))

~~~
RobotCaleb
Well, for one it appears to be based on an entirely different game. Not sure
where to go from here to continue answering your question.

~~~
phreeza
The full name of the game Colonization is "Civilization IV: Colonization"

~~~
whistlerbrk
No, that was a later release. Colonization was a Micropose game in its own
right designed by, imho, the real genius behind the series, Brian Reynolds who
later designed Alpha Centauri.

~~~
morb
Alpha Centauri is the only game of the whole genre I could get into. The SF
setting, the faction leaders and their personalities, voiceovers, music,
atmosphere... That game is basically my reason for installing wine and
playonlinux.

~~~
vidarh
There's actually a native Linux version of Alpha Centauri. One of the old Loki
ports.

------
davidjhall
Not like civilization - - but is it like Seven Cities of Gold? Anyone remember
that?

------
ilek
Hosted on sourceforge ugh. Seems quite a few of these open source revivals
have been written in Java (possible mild confirmation-bias here.)

~~~
DanBC
There's a bunch of old, mature, projects that were started at a time when
Sourceforge hosting made sense.

I agree that sourceforge is a scumbag company now, but what's the alternative
for people who want a place to host binaries, source code, and user forums?

~~~
ascagnel_
Github has binary/release hosting support now, but doesn't do user forums or
mailing lists.

